# April Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

This would be Camden protecting his duck (so nicely injected with dead water fowl juice) from his mean old brother!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is one of my favorits of Jack.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is Dallas and Austin:


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Karmin and her Niece, 
Little Savannah Mae


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson and his Easter bunny*

Easter is in April in 2009.Hudson loves soft toys..... Hudson and his Easter bunny - in the right month, did originally enter in March but took it out.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Aw, Hudson is so cute with his bunny!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hudson is a great big teddy bear and loves a cuddle!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby enjoying the sunshine


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

Just thought I would post a picure of Stroma. He's really struggling to get up steps these days and is slowing down. But in my eyes he's my handsome boy.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe in the canoe-


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy Easter from Tucker and his Bunny.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Easter is in April in 2009.Hudson loves soft toys..... Hudson and his Easter bunny - in the right month, did originally enter in March but took it out.


GREAT shot!!! Well done!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

This is one of my favorite pictures of Tilly...I think blue suits her!! It also is appropriate for April...I was walking in those same woods this morning and the bluebells are not so far away from coming out again....I can't wait!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures of Tilly...


Winning quality image. Composition is spot on; lighting is perfect; crisp with great detail ... unless something superior comes along, this will have my vote!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here's a photo of Holly taken this morning.....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

linncurrie said:


> Winning quality image. Composition is spot on; lighting is perfect; crisp with great detail ... unless something superior comes along, this will have my vote!


thank you for the compliment, that means a lot...I have sat in awe at your stunning shots of your little pupster!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Lots of awesome photos submitted already! WOW - looks like we're going to have another seriously difficult vote ahead of us.



Tiffany


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Hudson said:


> Easter is in April in 2009.Hudson loves soft toys..... Hudson and his Easter bunny - in the right month, did originally enter in March but took it out.


This is just precious.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures of Tilly...I think blue suits her!! It also is appropriate for April...I was walking in those same woods this morning and the bluebells are not so far away from coming out again....I can't wait!


Tilly looks stunning in this picture!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures of Tilly...I think blue suits her!!
> 
> Awesome photo quality!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow , once again there are some amazing shots- so hard to vote !


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures of Tilly...I think blue suits her!! It also is appropriate for April...I was walking in those same woods this morning and the bluebells are not so far away from coming out again....I can't wait!


If you somehow don't win(but it's my favorite so far) ...you must enter this picture next month too, it's amazing.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rachel*

rachel enjoying the warm weather


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Sierra


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's a photo of Liberty, which was taken today in our front yard. She was in her "shake pretty" pose that she always uses when she is hoping for a treat! I just love that about her! To me, spring means tulips!!! What better subjects to photograph than goldens and tulips???

Puppy Zoo :bowl:


----------

